# Saginaw Bay



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Windfinder says today was the last day of single digit south winds so we decided to try for oldsquaw again. We didn't see many yesterday when we were fishing east of #1 nor many on the trip in/out. My son has been doing well up by Gravely Sholes light, so we made the long drive around to give it a go. I have renewed empathy for those who routinely make long drives to hunt the Bay - I have the good fortune of living 15 minutes from the east side.

Started out NE of the light and I think we were a little too close to shore as the birds seemed to be trading N to S east of our location, but we managed a few. Stayed there until @ 10 when my son had to go. 

Made a move a couple of miles south and a fuzz east. Found more birds, mostly singles and finally got our limit @ 12:30. Hard to imagine a more bluebird day to shoot a limit of ducks!
Tomorrow, moving back into Wildfowl Bay to see in any big ducks are still around


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The Doob said:


> Windfinder says today was the last day of single digit south winds so we decided to try for oldsquaw again. We didn't see many yesterday when we were fishing east of #1 nor many on the trip in/out. My son has been doing well up by Gravely Sholes light, so we made the long drive around to give it a go. I have renewed empathy for those who routinely make long drives to hunt the Bay - I have the good fortune of living 15 minutes from the east side.
> 
> Started out NE of the light and I think we were a little too close to shore as the birds seemed to be trading N to S east of our location, but we managed a few. Stayed there until @ 10 when my son had to go.
> 
> ...


I have Erie in my back yard but its a Diver Desert now. Lol
Last year we drove 3 hrs and then out to the Gravely Sholes light for Squaw, goofy birds.
It was fun but a loooong day.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> I have Erie in my back yard but its a Diver Desert now. Lol
> Last year we drove 3 hrs and then out to the Gravely Sholes light for Squaw, goofy bird.
> It was fun but a loooong day.


St. Clair is a desert too. I drove around tuesday and yesterday, didn't see a diver from the Shores to the Pointes.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Presently sitting out in Wildfowl Bay - have seen maybe 10 ducks total. We had a drake buffie commit suicide. Perch fishing from the blind has been bad as well. The few we have caught are barely bigger than the minnow.
Same duck story in Quanicasse, per my buddy.


----------



## Fish Hippie (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty sweet to be perch fishing and duck hunting at the same time! Gotta love the bay! Been my piece of heaven for 50 years!


----------



## Fish Hippie (Mar 4, 2013)

Use to set up scaffolding open water blind near lone tree island and have a blast perching and ducking!
Oh yeah if I'm ever lucky enough to find the guy who stole it before I took it out at the end of season I'm still young enough to put my foot up your you know what! I'm still pissed!! 🤬
I hate thieves!!


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

Skunked out there this evening with the wind. Never even shouldered the gun on the sebewaing side


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, with the wind they way was blowing it had to be a tad bit "sporty" out there!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Power lines snapped off in pinconning on my way through this morning. That wind was nasty.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, the worm has turned!
Off of Sebewaing, we shot 11 Tuesday and had flock after flock of redheads dive bomb the dekes. My buddy shot a 2 man yesterday. Today we haven't seen a dozen ducks. Fortunately, 2 where redheads that came in and were quickly dispatched.
Swans and snow buntings are the flavor of the day. Things got pretty skinny in a hurry. Hopefully, we get another push of birds with massive weather change coming tomorrow afternoon.
We are pulling the big floater in the morning and that will end my Bay Port excursions


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Pulled the big floater today and it was with trepidation as we had a wheel issue when we launched
The hub/bearing was destroyed. Got a new hub assembly but was unsure if the spindle threads
were intact.









Thankfully, all the parts went on without a hitch and we got her home, stripped off the cedar and got it into storage. The second happiest day of the fall (first is the day it goes in). Had our best year out of the big floater in a long time.

Still have the small blind and the big boat for oldsquaw but the fat lady is warming up on my season.


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hunted out of sebewaing area tonight. Seen some birds, mainly redheads and mergs. Ended with 3 on the night...


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

The bi









The big ducks have been noticeably absent, so we took advantage of today's light winds to make the long run out to deep water and target oldsquaw. It was cold but we were rewarded with a great shoot!


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

We did the same with the low wind today. We didn't see large numbers but ended up getting our birds. Fun hunt.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

The Doob said:


> The bi
> View attachment 866474
> 
> 
> The big ducks have been noticeably absent, so we took advantage of today's light winds to make the long run out to deep water and target oldsquaw. It was cold but we were rewarded with a great shoot!


That super brown hen looks awesome. Ever shoot any cat eye scoters? I've shot plenty on the west side, but yet to get a nice drake.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

haven't shot any cat eye scoters but then again, I don't even know what they are. Do you mean white wings?


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry, yes. WW scoter.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I finally gave up on the bay on Wednesday. Something definitely has changed because i didnt find birds in a 40 mile stretch. Got desparate enough to go bump off some trash ducks in hopes they would come back and even they were acting lke decoy shy mallards! This was my worst season since the 80s for birds. Still glad to be able too get out there.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Swamp Boss said:


> I finally gave up on the bay on Wednesday. Something definitely has changed because i didnt find birds in a 40 mile stretch. Got desparate enough to go bump off some trash ducks in hopes they would come back and even they were acting lke decoy shy mallards! This was my worst season since the 80s for birds. Still glad to be able too get out there.


Are you hunting the eastside or the westside open water or the marshes. I hunt the eastside marshes and I didn't have a very good year but some of the guys that hunt out of the same place had great years so who knows.


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think with this cold there was a big push out of birds. We were going to head to the bay today but staying home with the really cold Temps.

However, we had one of our better seasons on the bay this year. It started slow but after the first week of season it heated right up for us.


----------

